# Seguridad en la hoja de cálculo



## Willar (Nov 27, 2006)

Tengo una hoja de cálculo en la que los usuarios solo pueden modificar ciertas celdas, para hacerlo bloqueo el acceso a todas las celdas excepto a aquellas en la que el usuario puede ingresar datos.

El problema consiste es que en la hoja hay combobox, que al activarse modifican los valores de las celdas en las que el usuario puede modificar y cuando la seguridad de la hoja esta activa, al utilizar los combobox éstos no modifican los valores de las celdas, y si no las bloqueo es muy probable que los usuarios las modifiquen y la hoja de cálculo no haga lo que deseo.

¿Como puedo bloquear la hoja de cálculo, dejando algunos rangos que el usuario pueda modificar y que los combobox funcionen?


----------

